Ask HN: What software does AWS user guides run on? - didyousaymeow
======
avitzurel
you mean the docs?
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/index.html#lang/en_us](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/index.html#lang/en_us)

~~~
didyousaymeow
Yes, that's it.

